# Caddy clips



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I try to avoid it as much as possible, why waste the money.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I use butt-tons of Caddy supports. They're awesome. You can find one for just about any common application, and sometimes you can modify them for the uncommon applications :thumbsup:

And I wouldn't use zip ties to hold up MC cable.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

As far as this zip tie and MC thing, up in bar joists and such I'm zip tie and tie wire all the way.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> As far as this zip tie and MC thing, up in bar joists and such I'm zip tie and tie wire all the way.


Dammit, I'm used to having a STFU and a Laugh button 

:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Dammit, I'm used to having a STFU and a Laugh button
> 
> :laughing:


You can press _thank you_ for me promoting a safe and cost effective solution


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

OK Eric, you like them a lot. I can see some have there uses, but if the cost came out of your pocket, would you still use them. I still would argue that the cost of a ty-wrap and the labor to install it is far cheaper than any caddy clip.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Zip ties and tie wire for me... unless it's an application where the code specifically calls for something listed or better. I'm remembering back to wiring an AutoZone store, where I had to buy fluorescent orange zip ties to support the pre-painted orange MC cable to match the decor. Where the hell they got orange MC, I don't know. It was one of those jobs where the wiring package was already made up by the customer, and delivered in a connex box.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Depends on where your at.That zip tie would never fly up here. I like tie wire, one holes, and Caddy "K" clips for studs, pound-ons for red iron.

Large scale projects, Caddy is a money saver when banked against the labor. Large scale in my book is over 3 floors, and over 40,000 square foot.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> Depends on where your at.That zip tie would never fly up here. I like tie wire, one holes, and Caddy "K" clips for studs, pound-ons for red iron.
> 
> Large scale projects, Caddy is a money saver when banked against the labor. Large scale in my book is over 3 floors, and over 40,000 square foot.


Most places named "up here" or "down here" still must follow the NEC, and deserve to be challenged. It goes without saying, but inspectors must be challenged if they're making unrighteous red tags.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> OK Eric, you like them a lot. I can see some have there uses, but if the cost came out of your pocket, would you still use them. I still would argue that the cost of a ty-wrap and the labor to install it is far cheaper than any caddy clip.


Probably not, but at our shop we've got a huge stockpile of various leftover Caddy products from projects finished back in days of yore.

I keep a small selection of them in a cubby on my van because they seem to come in handy a lot.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Most places named "up here" or "down here" still must follow the NEC, and deserve to be challenged. It goes without saying, but inspectors must be challenged if they're making unrighteous red tags.


Unless they're Arctic rated, ty-wraps don't do very good in the cold.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> Unless they're Arctic rated, ty-wraps don't do very good in the cold.


Luckily, 49 out of the 50 states don't have a compelling need for fasteners rated for the arctic cold.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Luckily, 49 out of the 50 states don't have a compelling need for fasteners rated for the arctic cold.


But you sure like the heat that the oil prvides (about 1/8 th of all America's oil comes from the North Slope) from our state


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> But you sure like the heat that the oil prvides (about 1/8 th of all America's oil comes from the North Slope) from our state


...which has nothing to do with the matter of using zip ties to legally support MC.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ...which has nothing to do with the matter of using zip ties to legally support MC.


MC??? Anything works for MC, I was referring to the EMT part of the OP!

Ya, i Tie wire EMT too...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

In my short stint as a commercial electrician it was all ty-raps. No fancy schmancy Caddy stuff. You grab a bag of them and you go.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone got pictures of their zip-tye endeavors?


----------

